# HP Pavilion vs. Macbook

## vutives

Witam. Mam pewien dylemat. Zamierzam kupić laptoka tyle, że nie mogę się zdecydować między tym HP'kiem (wiem, że strona mulasta i trochę niepopularny język ale lepszej nie znalazłem), a MacBookiem ver. 2,4 GHz. Co byście wybrali? Obydwa bardzo mi się podobają pod względem wyglądu. HP ma trochę większą matrycę i lepszą grafikę, ale MacBooki też mi się podobają, miałby szybszy procek i Mac OS X tez mnie korci. Pomóżcie mi się zdecydować. Powiedzcie dlaczego byście wybrali dany model. Co prawda Mac jest nieco drożysz, ale może jest tego wart. Czekam na odpowiedzi.

----------

## C1REX

Niezły zbieg okoliczności, bo mam właśnie oba takie laptopy. HP Pavilion dv9700 i MacBooka.

Osobiście _zdecydowanie_ brałbym Apple. Wykonanie sprzętu jest lata świetne przed HP. 

Jedynie, co mi się nie podobało w Macu, to  problemowa instalacja Linuksa. Tzn. chodzi głównie o partycje.

Wszystko inne lepsze w macu. Większa matryca, to często minus, a nie plus. Mniej mobilny i szybciej zużywający baterię.

BTW: Na MacOS można uźywać portów z BSD, a od pewnego czasu nawet i portage gentoo.

Sam tylko spróbowałem tego pierwszego i zainstalowałem sobie mc.

----------

## vutives

Hm, no to już jakaś opinia. Rodzina laptopów niby ta sama, ale model trochę inny ale ok. Mógłbyś coś więcej powiedzieć o tej "lepszości" wykonania na Macu? Co konkretnie jest słabsze w HP, a lepsze na Mac'u? No i same wykonanie to też nie wszystko. W końcu ten hardware też coś tam się liczy  :Wink: . Z tą mobilnością i zużyciem baterii rzeczywiście mniejszy Mac wygrywa, jednak zapomniałem dodać, iż ten komputer służyłby mi jako jedyny i główny komp, więc mam małe wątpliwości czy 13,3" to nie będzie przymało. Czekam na dalsze oceny.

----------

## C1REX

Na szybko.

Klawiatura. Mac ma najlepszą wymyśloną przez człowieka klawiaturę do laptopa. Jedynie kilka modeli Sony Vaio ma taką. 

Co dziwne, to tylko macbooki od apple ją mają. Wersje Pro już nie. Domyślnie ma alt w złym miejscu, ale trzema kliknięciami myszką można zamienić ustawienie z "jabłuszkiem" po obu stronach spacji. Dla mnie mistrzostwo.

W HP klawiatura to tradycyjny laptopowy shit. Małe klawisze z tandetnego plastiku. Jako ciekawostkę powiem, że po pół godziny od kupna odskoczył mi klawisz F. Na szczęście udało mi się go włożyć na miejsce. Tragiczny jest  SHIFT. Nie wiem jaki debil wpadł na pomysł, by zrobić go wielkości zwykłego klawisza i dać go pomiędzy "/" i strzałkę. Jak ktoś dużo pisze, to może irytować. 

Dźwięk. HP ma zdecydowanie lepsze wbudowane brzęczyki, ale i tak nie nadaje się do niczego, poza dźwiękami systemowymi. 

Co mnie jednak dobiło, to tragicznie zaprojektowana płyta główna i zakłócenia dźwięku, jeśli mamy obciążony system. Słychać to tylko, jeśli podłączymy słuchawki, lub zewnętrzne głośniki - czyli jeśli chcemy dobrego dźwięku. Sporo można poczytać narzekań na to w Internecie. 

W Macu dźwięk jest krystalicznie czysty.

Ekran - w obu shit. Bardzo słabe kąty widzenia. Jednak to jest laptopowy standard.

Praca na baterii - tu mało co może podskoczyć do Maca. Nawet kilka godzin.

Wykonanie - Apple nie ma tu konkurencji. Tyle smaczków ma, że aż trudno je wszystkie wymienić.

Sam MAC OS to system, który ma po prostu działać. Jest to ogromna krowa zużywająca ogrom ramu, ale nie stwarza problemów. Dwa lata po instalacji i nic nie zwolnił.

Pancerny laptop z pancernym systemem, którego nie da się zepsuć. Instalacja softu, to wrzucenie jednego pliku/ikonki gdziekolwiek (domyślnie do katalogu z aplikacjami).

Jak chcemy wyrzucić, to tylko kasujemy ikonę/plik/program. Żadnego procesu deinstalacji. Zero śmieci po programie.

Jeśli jednak chcesz mieć laptopa pod gentoo, to IBM/Lenovo lub Sony IMHO. Nie ma problemów z partycjami + w miarę sensowne wykonanie sprzętu.

----------

## Poe

no ciekawe, wlasnie tez zastanawialem sie nad kupnem tego HP w wakacje  :Wink: 

aktualnie uzywam innego HP (ten co w podpisie). spraawuje mi sie swietnie i jakos wykonania tez ekstra (choc pokrywka latwo sie rysuje, urok wszystkich HP).

co do samego systemu osx, ciekawe rozwiazania, sliczny design (jak dla mnie), choc dla 10.5.x brakuje mi ciagle rozwiazania dzialajacego do zmiany themsa. takie polaczenie windowsa i uniksa  :Wink: 

a, jest jeden spory minus jak dla mnie w macu, mianowicie, ma 'nieczuly' touchpad, w sensie nie dziala klikniecie klikajac  w toucha, tylko trzeba klawiszami pod nim (chyba ze to zmienili ostatnio)

--

btw, zauwazyliscie ostatnio, ze ciezko jest dostac lapki z 4gb ram. jest albo 2 albo 3, wszystko przez to, ze p** vista nie obsluguje wiecej niz 3gb, wiec po co montowac wiecej... krew mnie zalewa, jak takie cos widze...

--

jeszcze jedno. jakby nie patrzec, mac ma slabszy sprzet za wyzsza cene IMO.

----------

## C1REX

Wykonanie HP nie jest złe. Nie w porównaniu do innych laptopów. Sam przecież wybrałem HP. 

Jednak różnica między Apple jest tak ogromna, że ciężko to w ogóle porównywać. Inna klasa sprzętu.

Może w niedzielę uda mi się nagrać filmik z recenzją obu laptopów.

----------

## 13Homer

Do recenzji polecałbym stronę notebookcheck.net albo i notebookcheck.pl.

----------

## 4rturr

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli jednak chcesz mieć laptopa pod gentoo, to IBM/Lenovo lub Sony IMHO. Nie ma problemów z partycjami + w miarę sensowne wykonanie sprzętu.

 

Ojj zgadzam się. Sam mam Thinkpada R61 i współpracuje z gentoo znakomicie. Jakość wykonania też bardzo dobra (jedyny minus to piszczące głośniczki)

----------

## 13Homer

 *4rturr wrote:*   

> Ojj zgadzam się. Sam mam Thinkpada R61 i współpracuje z gentoo znakomicie. Jakość wykonania też bardzo dobra (jedyny minus to piszczące głośniczki)

 

Do wad bym dorzucił fatalne rozmieszczenie klawiszy do edycji tekstu: kursory na dole, Home/End/PgUp/PgDn na górze. Na Acerze miałem tak, że wszystkie te funkcje dostępne były z poziomu 6 klawiszy kursora + Fn.

----------

## nieprosty

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *4rturr wrote:*   Ojj zgadzam się. Sam mam Thinkpada R61 i współpracuje z gentoo znakomicie. Jakość wykonania też bardzo dobra (jedyny minus to piszczące głośniczki) 
> 
> Do wad bym dorzucił fatalne rozmieszczenie klawiszy do edycji tekstu: kursory na dole, Home/End/PgUp/PgDn na górze. Na Acerze miałem tak, że wszystkie te funkcje dostępne były z poziomu 6 klawiszy kursora + Fn.

 

Kwestia czy to wada czy zaleta. W większości notebooków, z którymi się spotkałem układ w thinkpad jest standardem. Jeżeli chodzi o mojego starego acera to ja miałem w okolicach kursorów tylko PgUp i PgDn. Dopóki nie zmieniłem go na thinkpada uważałem, że to świetne rozwiązanie ma tylko jedną wadę jak się przesiadasz na chwilę na innego notebooka to w nic nie możesz trafić.

Generalnie jestem zwolennikiem jednego układu klawiatury dla wszystkich notebooków a nie tak jak u acer'a gdzie co kilka modeli dochodzą do wniosku że coś przestawią coby komuś ułatwić/utrudnić korzystanie z komputera.

----------

## 13Homer

 *nieprosty wrote:*   

> Kwestia czy to wada czy zaleta. W większości notebooków, z którymi się spotkałem układ w thinkpad jest standardem. Jeżeli chodzi o mojego starego acera to ja miałem w okolicach kursorów tylko PgUp i PgDn. Dopóki nie zmieniłem go na thinkpada uważałem, że to świetne rozwiązanie ma tylko jedną wadę jak się przesiadasz na chwilę na innego notebooka to w nic nie możesz trafić.
> 
> Generalnie jestem zwolennikiem jednego układu klawiatury dla wszystkich notebooków a nie tak jak u acer'a gdzie co kilka modeli dochodzą do wniosku że coś przestawią coby komuś ułatwić/utrudnić korzystanie z komputera.

 

Ty patrzysz na to od strony pracy na różnych laptopach (w przypadku desktopów jest jeszcze gorzej, praktycznie każda klawiatura, z której korzystałem miała inne rozwiązanie), ja zaś od strony ergonomii. Dużo piszę i ciągłe latanie góra-dół jest irytujące. Jeśli raz na jakiś czas się przesiądę na inny laptop i będę musiał trochę się pomęczyć, to jest to dla mnie mniejszy koszt niż ciągłe nietrafianie w przyciski na górze, bo potrzebuję tylko przejść na koniec linii.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mi za to bardzo odpowiada klawiatura w moim HP, szczegolnie umiejscowienie home, pgup/down i end.

http://www.ferra.ru/images/201/201976.jpg

----------

## pszemas

mam HP i klawiaturka jest jedna z lepszych na jakich pisałem w ogóle, oprócz tego intuicyjnie rozmieszczone przyciski

----------

## nieprosty

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ty patrzysz na to od strony pracy na różnych laptopach (w przypadku desktopów jest jeszcze gorzej, praktycznie każda klawiatura, z której korzystałem miała inne rozwiązanie), ja zaś od strony ergonomii. Dużo piszę i ciągłe latanie góra-dół jest irytujące. Jeśli raz na jakiś czas się przesiądę na inny laptop i będę musiał trochę się pomęczyć, to jest to dla mnie mniejszy koszt niż ciągłe nietrafianie w przyciski na górze, bo potrzebuję tylko przejść na koniec linii.

 

No fakt moim jedynym komputerem jest laptop. Aczkolwiek jeżeli z jakiś względów będę musiał na dłużej wrócić do desktopa lub pracować równolegle na obu to na szczęście lenovo sprzedaję klawiaturę identyczną jak w moim laptopie w formie USB (dlatego pisałem że jakiś konkretny standard to IMHO całkiem niezłe rozwiązanie ).

----------

## C1REX

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Mi za to bardzo odpowiada klawiatura w moim HP, szczegolnie umiejscowienie home, pgup/down i end.
> 
> http://www.ferra.ru/images/201/201976.jpg

 

Dużo dałbym, by w moim HP była podobna.

Tak wygląda z serii 2000.

http://www.laptopcity.eu/laptopcity/catalog/images/hp_v3000_keyboard.jpg

Przyznaję, że przyjemna.

A tak w 9000, który ja posiadam.

http://reviews.digitaltrends.com/images/full_reviews/hp/dv9200z/dv9000z_keyboard.jpg

Zwróćcie uwagę na shift w większej klawiaturze. Tak mnie to irytuje, że zastanawiam się nad zmianą komputera.

Najlepsza jednak jestdla mnie  w MacBookach i niektórych vaio.

http://lowendmac.com/mail/mb07/art/macbook_keyboard.jpg

http://pocketables.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/09/18/vaio_tz_kb_view3.jpg

----------

## c2p

Ja w swoim lapku mam taką klawiaturę. Jeśli dobrze widzę to układ jest identyczny jak w tym, do którego link podał C1REX (hp_v3000). Jest to mój pierwszy laptop, więc nie mam żadnego porównania, ale mi osobiście odpowiada. Klawiatura jest wygodna, klawisze duże, nic więcej mi nie trzeba  :Smile: .

----------

## C1REX

http://forum.laptopy.info.pl/viewtopic.php?t=20797

Temat założony przeze mnie o karcie dźwiękowej w hp (i nie tylko). 

Radzę przeczytać przed kupnem laptopa. Dla niektórych to może być niezwykle istotne. Ja się mocno rozczarowałem.

----------

## 4rturr

Nom, u mnie w thinkpadzie też jest coś takiego. Laptop zwyczajnie piszczy. W dzień gdy pracuje także stacjonarny to nie problem, ale wieczorem staje sie to bardzo uciązliwe. Najśmieszniejsze jest to ze po podłączeniu pod USB zwyczajnej myszki piszczenie nagle ucicha.   :Wink: 

----------

## nieprosty

 *4rturr wrote:*   

> Nom, u mnie w thinkpadzie też jest coś takiego. Laptop zwyczajnie piszczy. W dzień gdy pracuje także stacjonarny to nie problem, ale wieczorem staje sie to bardzo uciązliwe. Najśmieszniejsze jest to ze po podłączeniu pod USB zwyczajnej myszki piszczenie nagle ucicha.  

 

Można wiedzieć jaki konkretnie model thinkpada? Oraz dlaczego go nie reklamujesz ( bo według mnie nie jest to normalne)?

Swojego czasu czytałem coś o jakiś problemach w thinkpadach z lekkim piszczeniem ale dotyczyło to sytuacji gdy laptop pracował podłączony do zasilacza.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## C1REX

Z tego co czytałem, to większość laptopów na rynku ma zakłócenia po podłączeniu zasilacza. 

Podobno, nawet kupno zewnętrznej karty może nie pomóc.

Wiem, że Apple nie ma z tym problemu, ale nie wiem, czy jakakolwiek inna firma też sobie z tym całkowicie poradziła.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mój hp compaq nie ma żadnych takich problemów. Plus dla niego.

----------

## nieprosty

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Z tego co czytałem, to większość laptopów na rynku ma zakłócenia po podłączeniu zasilacza.

 

Też ostatnio często na to trafiam w internecie. Nie zmienia to faktu, że normalne to nie jest. Osobiście uważam coś takiego za wadę fabryczną ewentualnie za błąd konstrukcyjny.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Wiem, że Apple nie ma z tym problemu, ale nie wiem, czy jakakolwiek inna firma też sobie z tym całkowicie poradziła.

 

Nie tylko apple. Ja osobiście jeszcze się z tym problemem w żadnym laptopie nie spotkałem. Czyli da się zrobić to tak by było dobrze.

Dziwi mnie natomiast to, że ludzie kupują sprzęt za kupę kasy i po prostu to akceptują jako zło konieczne.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## C1REX

Za dużo się naczytałem, jak wygląda reklamacja tego. 

Koleś mający laptopa HP wysłał na gwarancję i dwa tygodnie czekał. Dostał z powrotem to samo. Wysłał drugi raz z dokładnym opisem co jest nie tak/ Dostał odpowiedź, że tak musi być i z tym nie da się nic zrobić. W Internecie można kupić specjalne filtry stworzone specjalnie do rozwiązania tego problemu.

Dla wielu ludzi to jednak nie będzie stanowiło jakiegoś większego problemu.

Mi też by nie przeszkadzało, gdybym nie posłuchał muzyki na sprzęcie Apple. 

Tam zwyczajnie nie da się usłyszeć, czy słuchawki są podpięte, czy nie do sprzętu, jeśli nic nie gra. Idealnie czysto.

Na desktopie, czy laptopie HP zwyczajnie nie da się nie usłyszeć różnicy, po włożeniu słuchawek. Słychać prąd : )

-----------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Właśnie dostałem od kumpla do wypróbowania kartę dźwiękową na USB. Taki malutki syfek, który na allegro za 20zł chodzi.

Idealnie czysto + sam sobie wybieram po której stronie chcę podpiąć słuchawki.

0 problemów ze sterownikami w gentoo-sources. Tylko regulacja głośności na razie jest u mnie trochę dziwna.

----------

## 4rturr

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4rturr napisał:
> 
> Nom, u mnie w thinkpadzie też jest coś takiego. Laptop zwyczajnie piszczy. W dzień gdy pracuje także stacjonarny to nie problem, ale wieczorem staje sie to bardzo uciązliwe. Najśmieszniejsze jest to ze po podłączeniu pod USB zwyczajnej myszki piszczenie nagle ucicha. 
> ...

 

Jest to Lenovo thinkpad R61. Dlaczego nie reklamuje? Szczerze mówiąc nie chce mi się. Z resztą, jak juz napisałem problem znika po podłączeniu myszy.Traktuję to raczej jako błachostkę niż prawdziwy problem.

I u mnie nie ma znaczenia czy laptop pracuję na baterii czy zasilaczu.

C1REX,

Napisz coś więcej o tej karcie.

----------

## C1REX

http://idg.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=343459489#photo

Dźwięk jest tak samo dobry, jak na każdej innej karcie dźwiękowej, tylko nie ma szumów - nie słychać różnicy po podpięciu słuchawek.

Linux - ubuntu robił ogromne problemy i się kilka aplikacji zawiesiło. W tym i amarok. W efekcie nie wykrył automagicznie. Arch automatycznie też nie widział.

Gentoo oczywiście automagicznie też nie wykrył, ale łatwo było znaleźć sterowniki w menuconfig. 

Windows XP wykrył kartę z miejsca, ale nie dostałem dźwięku. Tzn, bawiłem się całe 3 minuty na komputerze kolegi. Powinno działać out-of-box.

MacBook wykrył kartę jako klawiaturę i prosił o wciskanie podanych klawiszy, by skalibrować. Tam mi jednak zupełnie nie jest to potrzebne.

Najważniejszy jest jednak Linux. Kartę odpaliłem i działa, ale sterowanie głośnością jest tragiczne.

W alsamixer mam tylko PCM i prawie nie działa. Tzn. poniżej 7 jest wyłączona, a powyżej włącza się z maksymalną głośnością. 

Regulować musiałem bezpośrednio w amaroku.

Ponadto, jak wyjąłem kartę, to się amarok wywrócił. Potem coś stękał o braku wsparcia xine.

Domyślam się, że to brak poprawnych ustawień dbus i hal. Potem jak restartowałem komputer z wyjętą kartą, to błędy o sterownikach wyskoczyły i system zamarzł.

Wiem jednak, że zasilacz nie wpływa na dźwięk z USB. Absolutne 0 szumów na dużych słuchawkach.

Nie będę tego raczej na laptopie używał, bo więcej problemów, niż korzyści. Gdybym nie usłyszał apple, to sam bym wierzył, że ten lekki szum po podpięciu słuchawek po prostu musi być. Teraz to mnie jednak irytuje, jak słucham spokojnego kawałku na dobrych słuchawkach i dźwięk nie jest krystalicznie czysty.

----------

## nieprosty

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Wiem jednak, że zasilacz nie wpływa na dźwięk z USB. Absolutne 0 szumów na dużych słuchawkach.

 

Podobno karty na PCMCIA sprawują się też całkiem nieźle.

Ma to wynikać z faktu że sama karta PCMCIA jest jakoś specjalnie ekranowana albo złącze PCMCIA nie pamiętam dokładnie ale jedno z dwojga.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## C1REX

Tylko to nie było u mnie takie oczywiste. Pytałem się o to na forum o laptopach i podobno nawet na usb mogą występować szumy.

Na szczęście wiem, że nie występują u mnie. 

BTW: Na zintegrowanej dźwiękówce w desktopie kumpla (podobno na jakiejś ultra wypaśnej płycie asusa) szumy są sporo głośniejsze, niż u mnie. 

Jest to więc kwestia tolerancji na te szumy i podpiętego sprzętu.

----------

## C1REX

OT

http://eurocom.com/products/showroom/specselectnew.cfm?model_id=188

Laptop (opcjonalnie) z czterordzeniowym prockiem, 8GB Ramu, trzema dyskami połączonymi w RAID5 i kartami graficznymi w SLI.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie nazwał bym tego laptopem, raczej bardziej przenośnym domowym komputerem z monitorem i słabym chłodzeniem.

----------

